# A Few Dumb Questions !!



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I have been racing oval now for about 18 or so years and have never "seriously" built one that turns "right" so some of these questions are going to be pretty basic. I am building a 12th scale road course car and need to know:

1- What do you guys use for a center shock? is it worth giving up the weight to use the HPI shock that we use on oval cars?

2- Do you use in line, or off set front steering blocks?

3- Which caster blocks (assiciated front end) do you use?

4- What is a good front and rear width measurment to start with? (outside tire to outside tire)

Sorry to be so basic but I just "ain't done it" before LOL.

Thanks,

McLin


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

McLin on the first I always use the assoc. shock 2) I use in line steering blocks It gives you a better feel.3) caster blocks will be deterimined on the feel you want in the car agressive or stable thats how i describe it. 4) the best thing is just make sure every thing is square.


----------

